# Made a new mounting arm for my mills DRO



## Ken226 (Jul 25, 2021)

I made this today with some 1-3/4" x 1" x .068" rectangular tube.

I used my band-saw to cut away triangular pieces in order to make the 3 bends, then welded the seams.    Finished it by blasting it with aluminum oxide, the cerakoted with h-series gunmetal. 

It's  alot stronger that the thin aluminum arm that came with the readout.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 25, 2021)

Nice work!

That shop is much too clean! I'll bet there's not a chip or oil stain on the floor.


----------



## Ken226 (Jul 25, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Nice work!
> 
> That shop is much too clean! I'll bet there's not a chip or oil stain on the floor.




When your as forgetful as I am,  you develop an OCD about keeping things well organized.   Otherwise an hour long scavenger hunt precedes every machine operation.  

I've figured out that with my level of forgetfulness,  every hour spent cleaning and organizing saved me 2 hours if searching.

But, yea,  there might be a stain here or there.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 26, 2021)

Really nice work on the arm. Looks great.
Your shop looks great also. I think mine could be that organized if I only had the room, well, maybe.


----------



## MtnBiker (Jul 26, 2021)

Very clean. Nice design. Nice welding. Great looking shop as well.


----------



## Tmate (Aug 10, 2021)

Very nice job!

I wanted to mount my DRO without drilling any additional mounting holes in the side of my Bridgeport mill.  I ended up using the tapped hole already in the top of the ram.  Since the top surface of the hole was on a slight angle, the 1" x 1/8" wall tubing I used would have had a tilt in it.  I corrected that as Ken226 did, by sawing a very slight triangle out of the tube, closing it, and welding the top seam.  Probably could look better, but no new mounting holes, and it is quite sturdy.


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 10, 2021)

Those mounts look great guys. Nice work and I agree about trying to avoid new holes. Sometimes you have to but others it works out perfectly using something existing like the threaded eye bolt hole. 
The Newall on my mill came with a radiused saddle bracket that used that hole as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

